# Geo prizm 1994 US electricar Geo Prizm electric vehicle EV



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $6,000.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Friday Apr-09-2010 16:04:07 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $11,000.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

